# Suche Anleitung für AS-I Adressiergerät 3RX9401-0AA00



## lorenz2512 (3 Dezember 2004)

hallo,
bin wieder mal auf der suche nach einer bedienungsanleitung, für ein adressiergerät von siemens, bei siemens hab ich nichts gefunden. die siemensnummer lautet : 3RX9401-0AA00
mit freundlichen grüßen
dietmar




wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.


----------



## williGo (2 Februar 2005)

Hallo Lorenz2512,

bist Du Dir mit der Siemensnummer sicher?? Ich hab nämlich ein ASI Gerät, das 3RK1904... heisst.


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Februar 2005)

hallo,
ganz sicher, liegt vor mir, habe ich bei ebay ersteigert, die normalen funkrionen hab ich ja im griff, aber das ding hat auch anschluss an computer und da wollte ich mal antesten wie das geht und wie steckerbelegung ist. ich kann ja mal das äußere beschreiben alphanummerische tastur mit sondertasten, 2 anschlüße asi, 1 computer anschluß. ich danke dir für dein interesse.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

ich kann für dich  für 50€ kopieren (mit scanner)


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Januar 2006)

HA ha,
ich habe das Ding für 20€ ersteigert, sehr spassig.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

versuchs mal hier
http://support.automation.siemens.c....csinfo&lang=de&objID=10805924&subtype=133300

es gibt 2 verschiedene einmal ein adressiergerät und den analyzer der hatt nen pc anschluss


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
meine Siemensnummer ist leider nicht mit dabei.


----------



## simmik (15 März 2007)

Hallo würde mich für dieses Gerät interresieren, falls es zu Verkauf steht.


Gruß SIMMIK


----------

